# cleaning s-seats



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

scubbing bubbles and a brass tooth bruch work realy well on vinyl seats,avail at the dollar tree for a buck


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2015)

I prefer the Mr. Clean "Magic Erasers" for cleaning rubber, plastic, and vinyl. I found a metal bristle brush a little too aggressive.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone have some before/afters?


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

use a BRASS brush not a steel one,stell id 2 aggresive,cant show b4 and after till spring except for buying im closed 4 the season!!,heres a couple of b4s from yesterday






 the swing could almost b a hangin tank no?


----------

